# Which model of Silvia to choose? Help!



## Mwnci (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi, ive finally decided to upgrade from my Baby Gaggia to a Silvia and was going to go for a E that id seen for £375

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/rancilio-silvia-v4-semi-automatic-espresso-machine-2015/

but ive just seen these for £311 on Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancilio-Silvia-V3-Coffee-Machine/dp/B004S7BIRA/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1488652386&sr=1-1&keywords=rancilio

Which one would everyone recommend?

thanks! Al


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I would personally steer clear of the Amazon offering, there is something not right there in as much as the v3 was superseded by the V4 in possibly 2015, the v4 then becoming the e version to align with euro regulations on heavy drain appliances going into energy saving mode after 30 minutes. This V3 offering could be new "aged" stock but can't see the benefit as the V4 / e have a better boiler element arrangement that makes the £311 look like less value for money for an "older model"

Hops of help

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Honestly i would rethink ou choice of machine entirely


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Kinda agree with mrboots, a classic with a pid would be a cheaper option. I've had the silvia & temp surfing was a pain but if you're still insistent on one then perhaps this might suit from eBay: 272577409237?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree on the Classic with a PID. Otherwise for a similar price point you could look at a small lever.

Or for a bigger budget look at a HX machine.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry Mwnci if I was sounding negative. Why not start a post with your budget, what grinder your pairing with and footprint and see what the folks on here can suggest.....just a thought.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I offer a Silvia v4 with PID and accessories for sale in the Sale forum ;-)


----------



## Mwnci (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi, thanks for your answers, ive got a Eureka mignon grinder, id go up to £500 for a machine, i dont make any milk coffee's its just for espresso and lungo


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Then I'd consider a lever, a la pavoni is a good one


----------



## Mwnci (Apr 12, 2014)

Id never really looked at them before, more reading!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> Then I'd consider a lever, a la pavoni is a good one


What's a la Pav like trying to make a 1:3 shot ?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Absolutely no idea! All I know is that with my Zacconi & Mignon, 3 pulls of the lever gets the cup full'ish & gives me a good espresso.

Wish I had time to work with variables but I don't, sorry


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> Absolutely no idea! All I know is that with my Zacconi & Mignon, 3 pulls of the lever gets the cup full'ish & gives me a good espresso.
> 
> Wish I had time to work with variables but I don't, sorry


Your working with variables whether you measure em or not







.asked as op likes a lungo shot , which can be around typically a 1:3-4 ratio . I posed it as wondered how easy that would be to get from a lever like a la pav.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mwnci said:


> Hi, thanks for your answers, ive got a Eureka mignon grinder, id go up to £500 for a machine, i dont make any milk coffee's its just for espresso and lungo


I don't really drink milk based coffee either and I was in the same predicament when upgrading from a classic. What I was looking for was something with a bit more temp stability.

Small levers tend to work well with the ristretto / espresso range.

I ended up with a sage DB.


----------



## Mwnci (Apr 12, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I don't really drink milk based coffee either and I was in the same predicament when upgrading from a classic. What I was looking for was something with a bit more temp stability.
> 
> Small levers tend to work well with the ristretto / espresso range.
> 
> I ended up with a sage DB.


What made you decide on that over something like a rocket (as in comparable price?)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mwnci said:


> What made you decide on that over something like a rocket (as in comparable price?)


It wasn't really planned. I got a good deal on a used one that had transferable warranty.

Rockets look beautiful but they cost more.

I was looking at the Brewtus, which is a DB too.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

For longer shots I wouldn't bother with a La Pavoni. Ristretto maybe. There are techniques for pulling longer shots but at the risk of fracturing and channelling. Plus there's the thermal stability (They overheat). I did a sideways shift from a Classic to the La Pavoni, as it isn't really an upgrade due to limitations. It's a steep learning curve when using one, but when you get it right, they are brilliant. I wouldn't get a Silvia either as Boots said. They aren't an upgrade as such from a Classic, just bigger and a bit better built.

For a budget of up to £500 there are plenty of excellent used machines around. Keep an eye on the sales section and see what crops up.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Your working with variables whether you measure em or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never really thought about variables tbh, kinda just go by eye which I know is against the grain but time is so short in the mornings so I go with what works, wish I did have more time to do things a bit more accurately. Levers are certainly a learning curve & imo mine gives me tastier coffee than the silvia


----------



## Mwnci (Apr 12, 2014)

got it for £175, itll be worth a try anyhow!


----------



## Mwnci (Apr 12, 2014)

Got it for £175, itll be worth a try anyhow!



Jacko112 said:


> Kinda agree with mrboots, a classic with a pid would be a cheaper option. I've had the silvia & temp surfing was a pain but if you're still insistent on one then perhaps this might suit from eBay: 272577409237?


----------

